# F@H Client Updates?



## erocker (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm just wondering if there has been any news in regards to a new F@H client that possibly utilizes OpenCL? Any kind of ETA?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 15, 2009)

there talking about a GPU3 client but only kinda clue i have found on it coming out is sometime next year that should make ATI cards have better folding


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's the latest news and it's not good.

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...e-ati-radeon-hd-5870-is-as-slow-as-4870!.aspx


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 15, 2009)

i wants gpu3


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 15, 2009)

This is the main source of Pos's information.

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2009/09/update-on-new-fah-cores-and-clients.html

I'ts a blog by one of the project leaders. No indication of time though.


----------

